# Is anyone on here an actual drummer?



## Nour Ayasso

I was wondering if there are any real drummers on here, as in, not programming drums but playing real drums. Anyone? Link some sick beats if you can!


----------



## toothbrush

There are plenty of real drummers on here. I happen to be just one of them. Feel free to click my signature below. Peace, good sir.


----------



## Imsonic

Here I am


----------



## RoRo56

Don't have too much in the way of clips but there's something small.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

I've played guitar since diapers and drums since I was 16..Ive played drums in two bands, one of them was a touring Punk-a-billy band. No links tho...


----------



## MrMcSick

Raises hand


----------



## Alex Kenivel

^ love the avatar


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Imsonic said:


> Here I am



nice good stuff



toothbrush said:


> There are plenty of real drummers on here. I happen to be just one of them. Feel free to click my signature below. Peace, good sir.



**** that shed cover was good!



RoRo56 said:


> Don't have too much in the way of clips but there's something small.




cool grooves


----------



## toothbrush

Nour Ayasso said:


> **** that shed cover was good!



Thanks man! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Yes hi hello I drum.


----------



## Altar

uh........ hi


----------



## Zeetwig

Been a drummer since... it has to be 3-4 years back. I consider myself 50% drummer 50% guitarist, but I believe in playing multiple instruments as 1: you get to know the role of the instrument and learn how to think as a person playing that particular instrument, 2: you will grow as a musician and get tons of new ideas by mixing up the instrumentation, and 3: you can record your own songs . Thus, I play drums, guitar and a few more instruments 

No videos though unfortunately :/

Cheers


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Yes hi hello I drum.


Awesome, any videos or music your apart of?



Altar said:


> uh........ hi


Hey!



Zeetwig said:


> Been a drummer since... it has to be 3-4 years back. I consider myself 50% drummer 50% guitarist, but I believe in playing multiple instruments as 1: you get to know the role of the instrument and learn how to think as a person playing that particular instrument, 2: you will grow as a musician and get tons of new ideas by mixing up the instrumentation, and 3: you can record your own songs . Thus, I play drums, guitar and a few more instruments
> 
> No videos though unfortunately :/
> 
> Cheers


 Agreed being a multi-instrumentalist really opens your world. I would be recording except I still haven't figured that out  I'm definitely more of a drummer though, guitar is quite challenging.


----------



## notasian

RECORD YOUR OWN SONGS  me gusta no more "band fights" and i dont have to compromise on what type of music i make 

taught myself my first drum beat, got a drum set and my friend would bring his guitar over. then i started learning guitar. i would say i like guitar more now though playing drums feels stressful sometimes


----------



## gfactor

I play drums in a rock band. I'm not great but I can get by playing straight forward grooves that the music needs. I think it also helps in the song writing/learning process that I understand playing guitar and bass.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

notasian said:


> RECORD YOUR OWN SONGS  me gusta no more "band fights" and i dont have to compromise on what type of music i make
> 
> taught myself my first drum beat, got a drum set and my friend would bring his guitar over. then i started learning guitar. i would say i like guitar more now though playing drums feels stressful sometimes



Yeah the whole on man band thing has a lot of pros, but fighting, arguing, and learning are definitely parts of being a band. Self taught? Nice where'd you get started, something like Youtube I assume? And I definitely enjoy guitar over drums, too many OCD problems with drums...


----------



## Nour Ayasso

gfactor said:


> I play drums in a rock band. I'm not great but I can get by playing straight forward grooves that the music needs. I think it also helps in the song writing/learning process that I understand playing guitar and bass.



Awesome, I also understand music better playing both instruments, when your playing a song you can really think from both points of view from drums and guitar/bass.


----------



## DarkWolfXV

I play real drums although I have no kit at the moment, so ;/


----------



## Nour Ayasso

DarkWolfXV said:


> I play real drums although I have no kit at the moment, so ;/


Get out a practice pad!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Nour Ayasso said:


> Awesome, any videos or music your apart of?
> 
> .



nothing too recent, but I'll be recording a video soon. You can check the link in my soundcloud if you'd like.


----------



## Bretton

I am a drummer, and only a drummer. I guess I do own a guitar and a bass... but I can't play them.

guitars really interest me though, and I write riffs on guitar pro.

playthrough vids from my upcoming EP... um... upcoming.


----------



## Chewy5150

I'm a drummer as well as guitarist. No vids though. Play for a 70's/80's rock band and for my own random crap.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

I don't have any videos, but I play drums. Calling me a drummer is a bit of a stretch; I'm more of a drum owner  

I played drums in a run-of-the-mill rock band for a while in 2011 though haha


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Ocara-Jacob said:


> nothing too recent, but I'll be recording a video soon. You can check the link in my soundcloud if you'd like.


I checked it out, AWESOME stuff, I'm a lover of soothing ambient material.



Bretton said:


> I am a drummer, and only a drummer. I guess I do own a guitar and a bass... but I can't play them.
> 
> guitars really interest me though, and I write riffs on guitar pro.
> 
> playthrough vids from my upcoming EP... um... upcoming.


Hahaha cool is it your personal EP? Or a band?



Chewy5150 said:


> I'm a drummer as well as guitarist. No vids though. Play for a 70's/80's rock band and for my own random crap.


That's cool!



TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I don't have any videos, but I play drums. Calling me a drummer is a bit of a stretch; I'm more of a drum owner
> 
> I played drums in a run-of-the-mill rock band for a while in 2011 though haha


Hahaha I hear ya I'd say the same that I'm just a guitar owner, but over time that changes!


----------



## Bretton

Nour Ayasso said:


> Hahaha cool is it your personal EP? Or a band?



band. so far only myself and 1 guitarist, haven't decided on a band name yet. Going to put these videos on youtube and use them to find more members.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Bretton said:


> band. so far only myself and 1 guitarist, haven't decided on a band name yet. Going to put these videos on youtube and use them to find more members.


That sound's awesome, link em in here when you can.


----------



## Vhyle

I have been drumming for 17 years; longer than I have been playing guitar. I took lessons early on from a jazz drummer, so I have a lot of jazz roots in my playing and compositions. I love playing metal, but jazz drumming ultimately takes the cake for me. I've always played drums in bands, but now I have my solo projects, which I program drums for.

I haven't had my own kit in a few years, however. Financial troubles and having to move to a new state were mainly the reasons. I miss having a kit badly, and I'm very certain my playing is pretty rusty now. If I had a few solid months of practice, I could be back to where I left off.

When I'm off work today, I can post some recordings I've performed on. I've played in various metal bands over the years.


----------



## EvA

I would love to hear those recordings, post 'em up


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Vhyle said:


> I have been drumming for 17 years; longer than I have been playing guitar. I took lessons early on from a jazz drummer, so I have a lot of jazz roots in my playing and compositions. I love playing metal, but jazz drumming ultimately takes the cake for me. I've always played drums in bands, but now I have my solo projects, which I program drums for.
> 
> I haven't had my own kit in a few years, however. Financial troubles and having to move to a new state were mainly the reasons. I miss having a kit badly, and I'm very certain my playing is pretty rusty now. If I had a few solid months of practice, I could be back to where I left off.
> 
> When I'm off work today, I can post some recordings I've performed on. I've played in various metal bands over the years.


Jazz is always good, I have somewhat jazz influence and am looking into jazz theory/rhythms more. I'd like to know of more jazz drummers, Jojo Mayer and Benny Greb are favorites of mine, they're more fusion but yeah haha. A few years? That's way too long, you should of practiced on a pad or an electric kit at least. Link them videos when you can!


----------



## Defi

I plan to buy a kit soon. And then I'm a drummer? Can't play for shit currently.


----------



## IdentityDevice

I am a drummer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOdWJXVB8lI


----------



## Doijatah

Definitely a drummer here. No material to display unfortunately. I'd put an emphasis on footwork and knowing when to hang back. I'm no Thomas Haake, tell ya that much. But I love my instrument none the less.


----------



## RoRo56

How about we post about our gear, with a few pictures? I love seeing different people's setups and hearing little stories about pieces of gear etc.


----------



## Altar

I AM DRUMMER.

Teehee. I play the drums, have for seven straight months now. Getting into some of Garstka's work with Animals as Leaders, it's some hard stuff. Also need to cover some Plini once I get my rig together.

As far as gear, I'm on a crappy Gretsch Catalina kit, and Meinl Byzance cymbals. Lot's of fun.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

IdentityDevice said:


> I am a drummer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOdWJXVB8lI


I dig, that was good stuff, some real good control on rimshots.



Defi said:


> I plan to buy a kit soon. And then I'm a drummer? Can't play for shit currently.


Sorry can't agree with you there, in this generation people are buying $5,000 and then calling themselves musicians. Learn to play drums, and learn to come up with your own stuff, then you're a drummer.



Doijatah said:


> Definitely a drummer here. No material to display unfortunately. I'd put an emphasis on footwork and knowing when to hang back. I'm no Thomas Haake, tell ya that much. But I love my instrument none the less.


When to hang back? Anyway yeah footwork is hard, keep it up? haha



RoRo56 said:


> How about we post about our gear, with a few pictures? I love seeing different people's setups and hearing little stories about pieces of gear etc.


I'll get to it!



Altar said:


> I AM DRUMMER.
> Teehee. I play the drums, have for seven straight months now. Getting into some of Garstka's work with Animals as Leaders, it's some hard stuff. Also need to cover some Plini once I get my rig together.
> As far as gear, I'm on a crappy Gretsch Catalina kit, and Meinl Byzance cymbals. Lot's of fun.


Ah that's cool, new to drums huh? you got some good gear for only seven months in. I was immensely frustrated when I first started  And yeah Garstka is really good, really educated as well.


----------



## IdentityDevice

Thank you very much Nour!


----------



## IdentityDevice

My Setup:


----------



## Altar

Nour Ayasso said:


> Ah that's cool, new to drums huh? you got some good gear for only seven months in. I was immensely frustrated when I first started  And yeah Garstka is really good, really educated as well.



New, but I'm 15, learn fast, and practice four to five hours a day. Makes it easy to pick up new instruments... I've had a lot of people tell me I sound like I've been playing a few years, it's always really nice to hear.

-Rey


----------



## thraxil

I play an electronic kit. Badly. But, you know, real drum sticks and everything.

Honestly, I'm a shitty drummer. Any "actual" drummer can probably play circles around me. I play electronic because I live in manhattan and an acoustic kit isn't practical. Can't do anything complicated. But cross training by banging out beats on a kit has improved my guitar playing more than just about anything else.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Alright, I played a short gig with a few of my friends. Not actually a member of this band, just played drums for them for this gig: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0O4DXDMP6Y


----------



## Nour Ayasso

IdentityDevice said:


> My Setup:


Sweet set up, looks like mostly Zildjians, Oriental China if I'm correct. Any explanation behind that logo? Doesn't look like it's one of your bands.



Altar said:


> New, but I'm 15, learn fast, and practice four to five hours a day. Makes it easy to pick up new instruments... I've had a lot of people tell me I sound like I've been playing a few years, it's always really nice to hear.
> 
> -Rey


That's awesome !



thraxil said:


> I play an electronic kit. Badly. But, you know, real drum sticks and everything.
> 
> Honestly, I'm a shitty drummer. Any "actual" drummer can probably play circles around me. I play electronic because I live in manhattan and an acoustic kit isn't practical. Can't do anything complicated. But cross training by banging out beats on a kit has improved my guitar playing more than just about anything else.


I hear ya I don't even play my kit unless it's in rehearsal, I'm all practice pads right now. You can learn anything on an electric you'd learn on an acoustic. Only thing you won't learn is how to maintain them, tune, set up, and all the other back breaking BS that real drums come with!



Ocara-Jacob said:


> Alright, I played a short gig with a few of my friends. Not actually a member of this band, just played drums for them for this gig: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0O4DXDMP6Y


I dig, link me the band please, oh and nice Halpern set up.


----------



## Necris

I've made good progress in the month and a half I've had drums. 

I can play all of the shit my friend did recently for one of his projects, and he's been playing for a few years, I actually bought the kit off of him. 

Heel toe technique came to me the first day I started playing. 
I need to upgrade pedals at some point though, I've tried my best to set up these DW3000s so that they don't feel like utter shit when practicing double bass and it just isn't happening, at all. So in the meantime I've been focusing on hi-hat work and single pedal stuff.

Might as well, seems that is neglected a lot in metal, at least the stuff I listen to anyway.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Necris said:


> I've made good progress in the month and a half I've had drums.
> 
> I can play all of the shit my friend did recently for one of his projects, and he's been playing for a few years, I actually bought the kit off of him.
> 
> Heel toe technique came to me the first day I started playing.
> I need to upgrade pedals at some point though, I've tried my best to set up these DW3000s so that they don't feel like utter shit when practicing double bass and it just isn't happening, at all. So in the meantime I've been focusing on hi-hat work and single pedal stuff.
> 
> Might as well, seems that is neglected a lot in metal, at least the stuff I listen to anyway.



Nice man! I've been playing for 5 years, and I can't get the heel/toe stuff down. 
Also if you need recommendation regarding pedals, let me know. I've used quite a few different pedals in the past, and I'm currently using Axis pedals exclusively. I've got a shortboard single and a longboard double at the moment.


----------



## Jaundice

Primarily a drummer myself, I'm a linear kind of guy, and I like odd times 

https://www.facebook.com/Heroesarentborn
Check out my band!


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Necris said:


> I've made good progress in the month and a half I've had drums.
> 
> I can play all of the shit my friend did recently for one of his projects, and he's been playing for a few years, I actually bought the kit off of him.
> 
> Heel toe technique came to me the first day I started playing.
> I need to upgrade pedals at some point though, I've tried my best to set up these DW3000s so that they don't feel like utter shit when practicing double bass and it just isn't happening, at all. So in the meantime I've been focusing on hi-hat work and single pedal stuff.
> 
> Might as well, seems that is neglected a lot in metal, at least the stuff I listen to anyway.


That's good drums are quite awesome, what set is it? I learned heel toe at one point because I knew it was more economical, but its a problem when the stickings (right left right left etc) are always doubles with heel toe. A lot of metal drummers are taking notice to that and are applying the hi hat to keep time and groove with the other foot as well. 



Ocara-Jacob said:


> Nice man! I've been playing for 5 years, and I can't get the heel/toe stuff down.
> Also if you need recommendation regarding pedals, let me know. I've used quite a few different pedals in the past, and I'm currently using Axis pedals exclusively. I've got a shortboard single and a longboard double at the moment.


Yeah heel toe sucks on normal pedals, Longboards are way better for that stuff, 5 years is a long time!



Jaundice said:


> Primarily a drummer myself, I'm a linear kind of guy, and I like odd times
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Heroesarentborn
> Check out my band!


You guys sound pretty interesting, not my style but it wasn't bad.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Here is a rough set up of my kit.

https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net...=6bbfa1c485360a9977ecc3ca9888658c&oe=539133A6


----------



## rectifryer

IdentityDevice said:


> I am a drummer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOdWJXVB8lI


1) Move to Florida
2) Join my band 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/syphon-studio/2descension-sample-3june2014[/SC]
3) ???
4) Profit 

pweeeeezzzeee


----------



## SilentSeraph

I too am a drummer, primarily a drummer! I only really picked up guitar so I could write my own music! 

Mainly a metal drummer, though I do practise different styles and try and incorporate them into my playing, mainly due to the drumming you hear in the band Akercocke, that's one of my main influences!

There's video of the full set my band did back in February here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lwb5SG1tOY0

Not really got any videos that I feel give a good demo of my skill though, put this one up recently, but I'd be practising for a few hours already so it's pretty sloppy:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=697370136997169

And I have a couple of covers on youtube as well, such as this Darkthrone one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvxfbCWdhuY


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I'll be playing another show with that band on August 2nd, so I'll get some more footage then. Yay new cymbals!


----------



## VSK Guitars

I don't drum, but I spend thousands on drum type stuff for my son.... 

Probably doesn't count though does it


----------



## Nour Ayasso

SilentSeraph said:


> I too am a drummer, primarily a drummer! I only really picked up guitar so I could write my own music!
> 
> Mainly a metal drummer, though I do practise different styles and try and incorporate them into my playing, mainly due to the drumming you hear in the band Akercocke, that's one of my main influences!
> 
> There's video of the full set my band did back in February here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lwb5SG1tOY0
> 
> Not really got any videos that I feel give a good demo of my skill though, put this one up recently, but I'd be practising for a few hours already so it's pretty sloppy:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=697370136997169
> 
> And I have a couple of covers on youtube as well, such as this Darkthrone one:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvxfbCWdhuY


Niiiiice lot of skill taking on that many instruments. Electric set though 
I think the live video you were playing acoustic drums though? Couldn't actually see who was on drums lol. anyway good stuff man



Ocara-Jacob said:


> I'll be playing another show with that band on August 2nd, so I'll get some more footage then. Yay new cymbals!


What cymbals exactly? and again, whats the name of the band?



Swirltop said:


> I don't drum, but I spend thousands on drum type stuff for my son....
> 
> Probably doesn't count though does it


Well you're experiencing half of being a musician by spending that kind of cash  what gear is it exactly?


----------



## VSK Guitars

New Ludwig Epic Maple shells for Xmas this year to replace the beat to hell Pearls he had, that replaced the starter set he had...
Zildjian z3 mastersounds over the course of a year to replace the cheaper Sabians that replaced his beginner no name set....
A new Pearl Double bass pedal to replace the sound percussion pedal he wore out...
Not "top of the line" gear, but I'm pretty impressed with the Ludwig's and Z3's


----------



## SilentSeraph

Nour Ayasso said:


> Niiiiice lot of skill taking on that many instruments. Electric set though
> I think the live video you were playing acoustic drums though? Couldn't actually see who was on drums lol. anyway good stuff man



Thanks, and it was only a simple song! (three riffs on the guitar and basically the same drum part throughout), wanna do another cover like that soon of something maybe more complex...

And there's nothing wrong with electronic kits imo, they get a lot of hate, but I love it. I mean, i wouldn't be able to practise if i didn't have it as I have no space for an acoustic (and noise would be an issue)!

And yeah, I was using an acoustic kit there. The cymbals were mine, the snare I borrowed and it was a house kit.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Swirltop said:


> New Ludwig Epic Maple shells for Xmas this year to replace the beat to hell Pearls he had, that replaced the starter set he had...
> Zildjian z3 mastersounds over the course of a year to replace the cheaper Sabians that replaced his beginner no name set....
> A new Pearl Double bass pedal to replace the sound percussion pedal he wore out...
> Not "top of the line" gear, but I'm pretty impressed with the Ludwig's and Z3's


ahahaha the troubles of drum gear, gear is what you make of it though. You don't have to have to top notch stuff to learn or perform. But what you have sounds more than decent. Ludwig is a very good company, and you can never go wrong with zildjians! Sound percussion is terrible though, very very terrible, I only by their hardware because it's cheap and made by Gibraltar(so I hear). What Pearl DP's?



SilentSeraph said:


> Thanks, and it was only a simple song! (three riffs on the guitar and basically the same drum part throughout), wanna do another cover like that soon of something maybe more complex...
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with electronic kits imo, they get a lot of hate, but I love it. I mean, i wouldn't be able to practise if i didn't have it as I have no space for an acoustic (and noise would be an issue)!
> 
> And yeah, I was using an acoustic kit there. The cymbals were mine, the snare I borrowed and it was a house kit.



No problem dude I give anyone props for performing live, it takes courage. yeah drums are usually repetitive...sooo easy to get lost in loopish drum parts.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Woo here's some sloppy playing for you. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...ly-happy-my-drum-sounds-acoustic-content.html
Enjoy.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Woo here's some sloppy playing for you.
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...ly-happy-my-drum-sounds-acoustic-content.html
> Enjoy.


niiiiiiiiiiiiice grooves, I enjoyed very much! It sounds like you're playing on a three piece? Nice snare as well, would like to know some of the gear details


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Nour Ayasso said:


> niiiiiiiiiiiiice grooves, I enjoyed very much! It sounds like you're playing on a three piece? Nice snare as well, would like to know some of the gear details



Ahahah that kit is nothing special. It's just an old Tama Rockstar. And yeah, 3-piece kit. Snare, floor tom, kick.
The snare is the kit snare. It's all about heads and tuning. I'm using an Evans G2 for the batter, and I still have the stock resonant head on there. 
Hats are my beloved Paiste Rude 14", and I was using my old Paiste 1000 Rude Power Ride. 
here's some pictures of my setup: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/drums-percussion/275950-check-out-my-kit.html


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Ahahah that kit is nothing special. It's just an old Tama Rockstar. And yeah, 3-piece kit. Snare, floor tom, kick.
> The snare is the kit snare. It's all about heads and tuning. I'm using an Evans G2 for the batter, and I still have the stock resonant head on there.
> Hats are my beloved Paiste Rude 14", and I was using my old Paiste 1000 Rude Power Ride.
> here's some pictures of my setup: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/drums-percussion/275950-check-out-my-kit.html



Ahh I heard right then. I agree it's all about tuning as well, to a certain point, but it sounded amazing for a rock star kit. Those Rude hats were killing it in the mix, the chicks are for real haha


----------



## MemphisHawk

Here's my new drum set. It finally showed up today after over 3 month wait!

Sakae Birch 10 piece


----------



## toothbrush

*WOW!* Looks great dude, very impressive. I'm digging your tom set-up. Thanks for sharing these pics, congrats!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Here's an idea- I'd like to see people post 2-3 minute long videos of them drumming. Not doing any covers, not really playing a song in particular, just playing. I'd be interested to see what happens then, it really lets your influences in playing shine through.
I'll be filming one of my own either tonight or tomorrow, and it won't be of incredible quality; my 60D will be at one end of the room and my kit at the other.


----------



## Fretless

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Here's an idea- I'd like to see people post 2-3 minute long videos of them drumming. Not doing any covers, not really playing a song in particular, just playing. I'd be interested to see what happens then, it really lets your influences in playing shine through.
> I'll be filming one of my own either tonight or tomorrow, and it won't be of incredible quality; my 60D will be at one end of the room and my kit at the other.



I don't own a camera to record a video, but I see no harm in recording a few minute jam on my drums!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Fretless said:


> I don't own a camera to record a video, but I see no harm in recording a few minute jam on my drums!



Do it! I'd love to listen.

Also I'm postponing mine for a little while, I lent my tripod to a friend.


----------



## MemphisHawk

Well I didn't just randomly play drums, but here's an video I sent a band that was looking for a drummer. I am playing along to a track they sent me. Not great, not bad, but I refuse to play youtube Olympics. People go off the deep end when they tell you how much 'better' they are, so I just stick to the program in videos that go online these days. I save the solos for myself.

[YOUTUBEVID]Zr_Be8-sVK4[/YOUTUBEVID]


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Freaking Mangini kit over here that's sick dude. And you're on Jacob, I'll record a three piece jam soon!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFVUDL48aTQ Here's the footage from the first song of our second show.


----------



## wheresthefbomb

not me, I am a robot. beep boop beep. 101001110101101.


----------



## InCasinoOut

I started playing the drums a year after I picked up the guitar (13 years) but unfortunately I don't get to play it nearly as often as I would like nowadays due to noise complaints. Hopefully that changes when my roommates and I can move all our gear to the basement!

Until then though, I enjoy the shit out of programming drums for my recordings and getting them as human sounding as possible.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Ocara-Jacob said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFVUDL48aTQ Here's the footage from the first song of our second show.


Ha nice, playing coldplay covers live, what happened to the improv idea? lulz



wheresthefbomb said:


> not me, I am a robot. beep boop beep. 101001110101101.


So you mean you're one of those technical drummers that does covers/sessions rather than being creative? Or are you a damn terminator?



InCasinoOut said:


> I started playing the drums a year after I picked up the guitar (13 years) but unfortunately I don't get to play it nearly as often as I would like nowadays due to noise complaints. Hopefully that changes when my roommates and I can move all our gear to the basement!
> 
> Until then though, I enjoy the shit out of programming drums for my recordings and getting them as human sounding as possible.


Nice set up, same here programming is fun and honestly better for creating and learning. Not as much fun trying to "jam" freakin polyrhythms compared to just writing them out, then learning them. Oh and the basement will definitely be better.



MemphisHawk said:


> Well I didn't just randomly play drums, but here's an video I sent a band that was looking for a drummer. I am playing along to a track they sent me. Not great, not bad, but I refuse to play youtube Olympics. People go off the deep end when they tell you how much 'better' they are, so I just stick to the program in videos that go online these days. I save the solos for myself.
> 
> [YOUTUBEVID]Zr_Be8-sVK4[/YOUTUBEVID]


Nice kit, I like how enthusiastic you are when playing.
Not sure what you mean by:
"I refuse to play youtube Olympics. People go off the deep end when they tell you how much 'better' they are, so I just stick to the program in videos that go online these days. I save the solos for myself."


----------



## Nour Ayasso

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffAY4pTs2P8


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFhB91hWMKo

Here are some new improv clips I jammed out.


----------



## MemphisHawk

Nour Ayasso;4130722
Nice kit said:


> Ehh, I just mean I don't post solos on any instrument. The idea was to post some videos of us just playing around without anything in mind, which sounds like 'solo' to me. I have posted videos before, whether guitar, drums, or even saxophone on youtube where people are ALWAYS WAY better than you and YOU SUCK bro.. I'm not Youtube generation, so I don't get it.. I know you are supposed to ignore trolls and such, but I just avoid it by never posting anything technical or challenging.. I don't know.. It's a trap I have fallen into.. I really enjoy watching people give it everything they have.
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Nour Ayasso

MemphisHawk said:


> Ehh, I just mean I don't post solos on any instrument. The idea was to post some videos of us just playing around without anything in mind, which sounds like 'solo' to me. I have posted videos before, whether guitar, drums, or even saxophone on youtube where people are ALWAYS WAY better than you and YOU SUCK bro.. I'm not Youtube generation, so I don't get it.. I know you are supposed to ignore trolls and such, but I just avoid it by never posting anything technical or challenging.. I don't know.. It's a trap I have fallen into.. I really enjoy watching people give it everything they have.
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Na you got it all wrong man, see trolls aren't just on Youtube, there in real life. People everywhere you go are always going to be saying crap about you, which is a good thing because that usually means you're better than them. And if it's not because you're better, then I guess you'd better go practice and show them up. That's how life is and that's how it works with musicians. Some has something to say about you? They think they're better? Go show them up and put them in their place. Besides I use Youtube for publicity and general sharing of what I have to offer. Don't ever hold back because of name calling, that's weak.


----------



## MemphisHawk

I know, I'm weak when it comes to that shit.. I start uploading guitar videos and them I'm like..... nahhhhhh. I'll try to be more outgoing about it. I should have time to make a video this weekend.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Do it man, someone saying something bad isn't nearly the worse that could happen. Besides videos are videos no one really cares too much depending on what style the video is plus you can take them down later.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Nour Ayasso said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffAY4pTs2P8
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFhB91hWMKo
> 
> Here are some new improv clips I jammed out.



Nice playing! I can tell that you're primarily a metal drummer though. Not that it's a bad thing, but a lot of the drummers that I jam with and hang out with are jazz-oriented, and my teacher is a jazz-blues drummer. That should be fairly evident when I post my video. I'll be recording my little clip tomorrow, hopefully. 
I've been delving into Gospel on my own, and it's been really fun. Really forcing me to work on my rudimentary chops and precision, as well as feel and flow.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Ocara-Jacob said:


> Nice playing! I can tell that you're primarily a metal drummer though. Not that it's a bad thing, but a lot of the drummers that I jam with and hang out with are jazz-oriented, and my teacher is a jazz-blues drummer. That should be fairly evident when I post my video. I'll be recording my little clip tomorrow, hopefully.
> I've been delving into Gospel on my own, and it's been really fun. Really forcing me to work on my rudimentary chops and precision, as well as feel and flow.



Thanks man, that means a lot, it really does. Im really grateful for like any complements honestly, I judge extremely hard on myself and what not. And thanks for noticing my chop origins haha. Yeah I started with primarily blast beats (yes I started with the "fast drummer" phase) and have slowly worked into groove styles and jazz/fusion etc. Honestly I do play a lot of jazz, but only when band practice is stalling and someone is trying to fix a tone or some bs. I always just quietly get into a smooth jazz groove which I enjoy a lot. I should try harder to improv that because every time I improv the most weird tech stuff comes out, I'm a huge travis orbin fan which might be the cause lol. Yeah dude I want to see your video, I'm pretty excited for it. Jazz is something I really don't know of, as I said Benny Greb and Jojo Mayer are the only jazz influences I know of and they more progressive and fusion.


----------



## toothbrush

Good vids, Nour! Interesting ideas man. I'm digging your set-up, too


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Alright, my video is uploading as I type this. I used my Tama Rockstar kit again, this time with one more tom. 

Also I just picked up (like, this morning) a Meinl Byzance 18" Dark Crash, and it's pretty awesome. Can't recommend it enough. 
Hats are my Paiste 2002 Rude 14", ride is my Paiste 1000 Rude Power 20".

I have determined that I need to replace them with Meinls. Good lord that crash sounds great. 

Here we go.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

toothbrush said:


> Good vids, Nour! Interesting ideas man. I'm digging your set-up, too


Thanks Owen! Yeah the set up is slowly taking shape ever since that first pic I uploaded on the other forum. Got all nit picky so now it actually functions hahaha. Hey hop on the train and post an improv video man! I wanna see some sick improv



Ocara-Jacob said:


> Alright, my video is uploading as I type this. I used my Tama Rockstar kit again, this time with one more tom.
> 
> Also I just picked up (like, this morning) a Meinl Byzance 18" Dark Crash, and it's pretty awesome. Can't recommend it enough.
> Hats are my Paiste 2002 Rude 14", ride is my Paiste 1000 Rude Power 20".
> 
> I have determined that I need to replace them with Meinls. Good lord that crash sounds great.
> 
> Here we go.



Nice dude yeah the crash is great (of course) and those ghost notes be killer, really locking those grooves. Didn't seem too jazzy though? Some of those fills were really progressive for jazz style. Actually to be more specific I was recognizing the fill patterns from metal styles (the linear doubles between your hands to feet) not in a bad way, but maybe thats why I felt less jazz. Idk just my opinion, I did like those smooth jazz grooves in the beginning though!


----------



## Fiery Red XIII

I am a drummer (percussionist really). I can read music, and play a variety of other percussion instruments besides a drumset.

Red


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Fiery Red XIII said:


> I am a drummer (percussionist really). I can read music, and play a variety of other percussion instruments besides a drumset.
> 
> Red



Hey man I see you just joined, welcome to the forum! Percussion is great, I started on percussion of course before I learned to play drums. You got a favorite percussion instrument? Mine is definitely Marimba


----------



## Ancient

I play drums in one band, guitar in the other. I've been playing drums longer but physical injuries put drums on the back burner about 3 years ago until I finally healed up. I don't have any vids of my new band (I just joined a month ago and we haven't played any shows yet) but I got some pics of my kit...















90-93 era Pearl Export Kit 24 / 14 / 18
70's 14x8 Snare - Pearl 6ply Maple shell with converted Pearl Masters hardware
Sabian APX cymbals 15" hh / 24" ride / 2x 20" crash


----------



## GSingleton

*cough*


----------



## Fiery Red XIII

Nour Ayasso said:


> Hey man I see you just joined, welcome to the forum! Percussion is great, I started on percussion of course before I learned to play drums. You got a favorite percussion instrument? Mine is definitely Marimba



I like the vibraphone. In drumcorp stuff, I played the quints (5 toms basically), and really liked those too. 

Red 

I have attached photos of my 2 kits...Don't know why my acoustic drums look purple, they are "wine red" colored.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Ancient said:


> I play drums in one band, guitar in the other. I've been playing drums longer but physical injuries put drums on the back burner about 3 years ago until I finally healed up. I don't have any vids of my new band (I just joined a month ago and we haven't played any shows yet) but I got some pics of my kit...
> 
> 
> 90-93 era Pearl Export Kit 24 / 14 / 18
> 70's 14x8 Snare - Pearl 6ply Maple shell with converted Pearl Masters hardware
> Sabian APX cymbals 15" hh / 24" ride / 2x 20" crash


Nice kit, really tight set up though, anyway where'd you find a good conditioned 90's export? That's pretty awesome. Oh and upload a video or something when you have a chance!


GSingleton said:


> *cough*


Need a cough drop? 


Fiery Red XIII said:


> I like the vibraphone. In drumcorp stuff, I played the quints (5 toms basically), and really liked those too.
> 
> Red
> 
> I have attached photos of my 2 kits...Don't know why my acoustic drums look purple, they are "wine red" colored.


Nice Z's! I've played gen16's before and they give you that real feeling, pretty cool. How about those bronze though? I think I can recognize the ride as an A custom.
Drumcorps a whole new topic! Didn't know we had any marchers on here. Quints were definitely my favorite to play, even though I had to march bass for like every season, I got to play them for the off season at basketball/football games. Did you ever learned to sweep? That seemed to be pretty cool back then hahaha


----------



## Ancient

Nour Ayasso said:


> Nice kit, really tight set up though, anyway where'd you find a good conditioned 90's export? That's pretty awesome. Oh and upload a video or something when you have a chance!



Thanks man!!! I actually found it on Craigslist, it's a six piece kit 24 / 13/ 14 / 16 / 18 + snare got it all plus some hardware for about $500. But I'm so used to playing 4 pieces i just use the 24 / 14 / 18. 

Will do! We've been taking video's of our jams while we prepare to record a split here in a few weeks. I'll see if I can get a song or two posted up.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Ancient said:


> Thanks man!!! I actually found it on Craigslist, it's a six piece kit 24 / 13/ 14 / 16 / 18 + snare got it all plus some hardware for about $500. But I'm so used to playing 4 pieces i just use the 24 / 14 / 18.
> 
> Will do! We've been taking video's of our jams while we prepare to record a split here in a few weeks. I'll see if I can get a song or two posted up.



Sweeeet you have to put that 16" in there, two floor tom set ups are sick and extremely useful. Along with the 24" bass is a perfect Matt Halpern kind of set up. 
And cool man just post 'em whenever, probably won't even be able to understand it but who cares right?


----------



## Ancient

Nour Ayasso said:


> Sweeeet you have to put that 16" in there, two floor tom set ups are sick and extremely useful. Along with the 24" bass is a perfect Matt Halpern kind of set up.
> And cool man just post 'em whenever, probably won't even be able to understand it but who cares right?



I've thought about it and our vocalist (who is the drummer in my other band) really wants me to do it but I'm trying to reduce having to rotate my body so I don't aggravate my back injury. I keep the drums as tight as possible so I have minimal movement, I really look up to Des Kensel from High on Fire because he had a similar back injury and set up his kit a certain ergonomic way to minimize any issues. I kinda almost maybe pretty much copied his kit hahaha

And speak of the devil.... our guitarist decided it was cool to put out a lil test promo of three songs were recording next month. Things are a lil rough as we just wrote these songs three weeks ago but eh their tight enough for now.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I'm one of those guys that learned by hopping on the drummers kit during breaks at practice. I've played drums in a couple bands, never gotten to gig as a drummer though. I'd say I have good timing and can play some nice groovy beats, but anything overly fast and technical i'm not practiced enough to do.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Ancient said:


> I've thought about it and our vocalist (who is the drummer in my other band) really wants me to do it but I'm trying to reduce having to rotate my body so I don't aggravate my back injury. I keep the drums as tight as possible so I have minimal movement, I really look up to Des Kensel from High on Fire because he had a similar back injury and set up his kit a certain ergonomic way to minimize any issues. I kinda almost maybe pretty much copied his kit hahaha
> 
> And speak of the devil.... our guitarist decided it was cool to put out a lil test promo of three songs were recording next month. Things are a lil rough as we just wrote these songs three weeks ago but eh their tight enough for now.



Nice that was pretty high quality, some of that sounded out of tune though  your drumming cool though, and I see the Des Kensel influence for sure. Set up wise I wouldn't put the tom to the right I'd put it to the left! That's what I started doing because I couldn't reach both easily or comfortably. Then I found out Manigini and Travis Orbin had been doing it for years! yeah it's definitely better then both right next to each other. 
I'm gonna link this video because it demonstrates how easy it is to reach both floor toms, specifically near the end during the build ups. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqqSZaALX6M




VBCheeseGrater said:


> I'm one of those guys that learned by hopping on the drummers kit during breaks at practice. I've played drums in a couple bands, never gotten to gig as a drummer though. I'd say I have good timing and can play some nice groovy beats, but anything overly fast and technical i'm not practiced enough to do.


Hey man that's the way to learn. I basically did the same sh*t and joined band after band and kept developing skill. Technique is a must though. I've been playing guitar for years but don't really call myself a guitarist due to my lack of technique and/or general ignorance of the instrument.


----------



## Ancient

Nour Ayasso said:


> Nice that was pretty high quality, some of that sounded out of tune though  your drumming cool though, and I see the Des Kensel influence for sure. Set up wise I wouldn't put the tom to the right I'd put it to the left! That's what I started doing because I couldn't reach both easily or comfortably. Then I found out Manigini and Travis Orbin had been doing it for years! yeah it's definitely better then both right next to each other.
> I'm gonna link this video because it demonstrates how easy it is to reach both floor toms, specifically near the end during the build ups.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqqSZaALX6M



Thanks man! As far as out of tune do you mean the guitar and bass? Our bassist uses a clip on tuner and I keep telling him to ditch the POS and get a good pedal tuner but he absolutely hates pedals and refuses.... 

Thanks man! I haven't played drums seriously for three years so I'm trying to get back into the swing of things, only been back to playing for about 6 weeks so I gotta build my chops and stamina back up. 

I thought about putting it to the left as you can do some really cool quad fills and right hand accent tom parts but I've been playing 4 pieces for ever and I don't want to disrupt my flow right before we go into the studio. After next month I will probably play around with it and see if its worth while.

I'll check out that video later when I'm not slammed at work.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Ancient said:


> Thanks man! As far as out of tune do you mean the guitar and bass? Our bassist uses a clip on tuner and I keep telling him to ditch the POS and get a good pedal tuner but he absolutely hates pedals and refuses....
> 
> Thanks man! I haven't played drums seriously for three years so I'm trying to get back into the swing of things, only been back to playing for about 6 weeks so I gotta build my chops and stamina back up.
> 
> I thought about putting it to the left as you can do some really cool quad fills and right hand accent tom parts but I've been playing 4 pieces for ever and I don't want to disrupt my flow right before we go into the studio. After next month I will probably play around with it and see if its worth while.
> 
> I'll check out that video later when I'm not slammed at work.



Yeah it was the bass but I think it was just in the beginning. Yeah clip ons aren't very good imo, his amp should have a tuner though. Do so, I discovered Travis Orbin awhile ago and he completely changed my drumming. It shouldn't through anything out of perspective, just another option for tom work, but yeah.


----------



## Ancient

Nour Ayasso said:


> Yeah it was the bass but I think it was just in the beginning. Yeah clip ons aren't very good imo, his amp should have a tuner though. Do so, I discovered Travis Orbin awhile ago and he completely changed my drumming. It shouldn't through anything out of perspective, just another option for tom work, but yeah.



Yeah I definitely heard that too then. He uses an old Peavey firebass 700 that definitely doesn't have a tuner. I'm slowly working on getting him more into gear....

I just watched that video you posted and that dude is sick. I wish I had that kind of foot control, having size 14 feet doesn't help though haha He's definitely got the ambidextrous playing down to a science which I can see really helping with his tom setup. And watching his left hand during the blast was envious I so wish I could do that. I've had two surgeries on my wrist thats left me with 80% usability, but he does it totally with his fingers and powerfully. Hmmmm I will have to see if I can find any youtube vids that explain that technique.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Ancient said:


> Yeah I definitely heard that too then. He uses an old Peavey firebass 700 that definitely doesn't have a tuner. I'm slowly working on getting him more into gear....
> 
> I just watched that video you posted and that dude is sick. I wish I had that kind of foot control, having size 14 feet doesn't help though haha He's definitely got the ambidextrous playing down to a science which I can see really helping with his tom setup. And watching his left hand during the blast was envious I so wish I could do that. I've had two surgeries on my wrist thats left me with 80% usability, but he does it totally with his fingers and powerfully. Hmmmm I will have to see if I can find any youtube vids that explain that technique.


Yeah Rudinger is really damn good haha, he's a student of Orbin so I wouldn't expect anything less. He plays french grip though, which I'm not fond of, while Orbin plays American grip. I myself play American or German grip and have used isolating exercise methods to train my fingers. There's a whole lot of stuff on youtube on French grip or the "flying fingers" technique for all the blasters out there. You just have to put in the hours of practice to get good technique, and even more for that power. Oh also he's using very large sticks which add most the power in the strokes.


----------



## Ancient

Sounds like I've got some new stuff to watch and learn in my off time. I haven't had drum lessons in almost 20 years and only knew of classic and modern grip as they called em back then. Thanks bud! I'm off to youtube.


----------



## IdentityDevice

Nour Ayasso said:


> Sweet set up, looks like mostly Zildjians, Oriental China if I'm correct. Any explanation behind that logo? Doesn't look like it's one of your bands.
> 
> 
> Straight Line Stitch. Not in that band anymore. Just doing the family and solo project thing now


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Ancient said:


> Sounds like I've got some new stuff to watch and learn in my off time. I haven't had drum lessons in almost 20 years and only knew of classic and modern grip as they called em back then. Thanks bud! I'm off to youtube.


No problem man


IdentityDevice said:


> Nour Ayasso said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet set up, looks like mostly Zildjians, Oriental China if I'm correct. Any explanation behind that logo? Doesn't look like it's one of your bands.
> 
> 
> Straight Line Stitch. Not in that band anymore. Just doing the family and solo project thing now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahh I see that's a bummer (to my knowledge) have fun with your family, that's real stuff right there. And what's the solo project?
Click to expand...


----------



## Infused1

Ive been playing guitar for 22 years and drums for 19. My son now wants to be a drummer so Ill be picking up a VDrum kit to start teaching him. Ill post some stuff once we have that setup.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Infused1 said:


> Ive been playing guitar for 22 years and drums for 19. My son now wants to be a drummer so Ill be picking up a VDrum kit to start teaching him. Ill post some stuff once we have that setup.



Nice, I think acoustics are better for learning, but either what model are you getting?


----------



## Altar

Here's some raw practice footage from three months ago. I've progressed quite a bit since then, but this was at 7(?) months... Drums are hard. I think this was when I was focusing on open handed ghosting... Fun stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCBcR7Mdr6s


----------



## Altar

Terrible timing, but we had been playing for 5 hours at this point, so I was a little tired.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Altar said:


> Here's some raw practice footage from three months ago. I've progressed quite a bit since then, but this was at 7(?) months... Drums are hard. I think this was when I was focusing on open handed ghosting... Fun stuff.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCBcR7Mdr6s



Nice groovy stuff, couldn't really hear the guitar work but it sounded funky!


----------



## Altar

He's a fantastic guitarist, so much fun to play with.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

I dont think I've posted this video yet- our cover of 'The Scientist' by Coldplay. I'm pretty happy with my playing in this song, even though it was fairly minimal. I particularly like what I did around 3 minutes into the video.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Altar said:


> He's a fantastic guitarist, so much fun to play with.


Seems like it you guys in a band of some sort? I dig that funky jazz stuff!



Ocara-Jacob said:


> I dont think I've posted this video yet- our cover of 'The Scientist' by Coldplay. I'm pretty happy with my playing in this song, even though it was fairly minimal. I particularly like what I did around 3 minutes into the video.



Yeah you've posted this before, or it was another coldplay cover? lol I remember you posting a video similar to this. Anyway yeah 3:00 you threw in a nice triplet linear kind of fill.


----------



## Altar

Nour Ayasso said:


> Seems like it you guys in a band of some sort? I dig that funky jazz stuff!



We aren't working on much at the moment.... Right now, he's still a bit too sloppy to record any of our stuff, and I still need to buy a DAW and a good amp, but we've written a lot, and we definitely plan on recording some stuff at some point for sure with a drummer who also lives in Austin.

I also have a project I need to work on with the same drummer and another guitarist from las vegas, haha.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Altar said:


> We aren't working on much at the moment.... Right now, he's still a bit too sloppy to record any of our stuff, and I still need to buy a DAW and a good amp, but we've written a lot, and we definitely plan on recording some stuff at some point for sure with a drummer who also lives in Austin.
> 
> I also have a project I need to work on with the same drummer and another guitarist from las vegas, haha.



I thought you were the drummer? That's you in the video right? Also, I live in Las Vegas (nevada) haha maybe I know the guitarist


----------



## Altar

I'm playing the drums in the video, but I only play for the sake of writing... A close friend of mine is a much better drummer, and he does live tracking, so I stick to guitar and bass. 

The guitarist's name is Christian Mccoy, he's pretty chill.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Altar said:


> I'm playing the drums in the video, but I only play for the sake of writing... A close friend of mine is a much better drummer, and he does live tracking, so I stick to guitar and bass.
> 
> The guitarist's name is Christian Mccoy, he's pretty chill.



Ah I see, so you write all the drum parts and he plays/records them?
Haha I remember him, well that's cool ya'll are writing together!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

We were lucky enough to get into The Underground's Battle of the Bands! The first round was on Saturday, and we'll find out if we get to move on tomorrow. I think. Anyhow, here's a quick SOMEWHAT drum-related video from that show. My personal favorite moment. I'll probably be uploading more of these.


----------



## toothbrush

Haha, that's awesome *Ocara-Jacob*. Was that guy (guitarist? vocalist?) standing on your drums? It was hard for me to tell, heh. Good playing man.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

toothbrush said:


> Haha, that's awesome *Ocara-Jacob*. Was that guy (guitarist? vocalist?) standing on your drums? It was hard for me to tell, heh. Good playing man.


Yeah that was our vocalist. He's the bomb.


----------



## IdentityDevice

Nour Ayasso said:


> No problem man
> 
> 
> IdentityDevice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahh I see that's a bummer (to my knowledge) have fun with your family, that's real stuff right there. And what's the solo project?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i'm terrible about keeping track of threads man haha. yeah I love being at home with the wife and daughter. Miss playing a lot though as well but it's all good. My solo project is called Identity Device. www.soundcloud.com/identitydevice  thanks man.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Ocara-Jacob said:


> We were lucky enough to get into The Underground's Battle of the Bands! The first round was on Saturday, and we'll find out if we get to move on tomorrow. I think. Anyhow, here's a quick SOMEWHAT drum-related video from that show. My personal favorite moment. I'll probably be uploading more of these.


Lmao cool video man i'm sure the stage presence was rocking as well as the crowd  though I would of chucked my stick at him if he stood my precious set 


IdentityDevice said:


> Sorry i'm terrible about keeping track of threads man haha. yeah I love being at home with the wife and daughter. Miss playing a lot though as well but it's all good. My solo project is called Identity Device. www.soundcloud.com/identitydevice  thanks man.



Na it's cool man, do you subscribe to them? I have OCD so I got really tired of loosing track of different threads. So eventually I set up my account to auto subscribe to to any thread I comment on. That's really awesome to hear you have a family of your own dude! And I checked out your sound cloud, some real neat stuff tbh, a lot of elements I haven't heard in a while.


----------



## IdentityDevice

Nour Ayasso said:


> Lmao cool video man i'm sure the stage presence was rocking as well as the crowd  though I would of chucked my stick at him if he stood my precious set
> 
> 
> Na it's cool man, do you subscribe to them? I have OCD so I got really tired of loosing track of different threads. So eventually I set up my account to auto subscribe to to any thread I comment on. That's really awesome to hear you have a family of your own dude! And I checked out your sound cloud, some real neat stuff tbh, a lot of elements I haven't heard in a while.



I get notifications to my email but sometime I just forget and/or get distracted really easily.  lol 
Thanks for the kind words and checkin out my stuff. Super cool of ya! Do you have a soundcloud?


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

Nour Ayasso said:


> Lmao cool video man i'm sure the stage presence was rocking as well as the crowd  though I would of chucked my stick at him if he stood my precious set



Yeah, well it was my idea. Also I have two kick drums for that kit, so I don't particularly care if the one I've dedicated to live use gets beat up.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia

No, I'm a hypothetical drummer. Sorry.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

IdentityDevice said:


> I get notifications to my email but sometime I just forget and/or get distracted really easily.  lol
> Thanks for the kind words and checkin out my stuff. Super cool of ya! Do you have a soundcloud?


No problem man, and ya I do! If you really care to check out what little stuff I have up here ya go:
https://soundcloud.com/nourayasso
I only have two things up so far which are both demos. One is a song I wrote for an old band (instrumentals are mine but not the vocals), the other one is a riff from my ambient work. I'm a huuuuge Jake Bowen fan so I into making music like that. Just haven't gotten around to the whole recording thing 


Ocara-Jacob said:


> Yeah, well it was my idea. Also I have two kick drums for that kit, so I don't particularly care if the one I've dedicated to live use gets beat up.


Ah I see, I typically have a crappy set for stunts or such cool show though man


jarvncaredoc said:


> No, I'm a hypothetical drummer. Sorry.


Lol it's all good, programming is fun. Just never be _that_ guitarist that gives drummers a hard time just because they can program something. But any who share those drum programs! Is that superior??


----------



## Luna Lee

Nour Ayasso said:


> Nice groovy stuff, couldn't really hear the guitar work but it sounded funky!




That guitar work was me  stupid drummer drumming too loud and hes dum.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Luna Lee said:


> That guitar work was me  stupid drummer drumming too loud and hes dum.



Lol? haha I thought the guitar work and drumming was pretty neat.


----------



## Altar

Teehee... Luna likes to tease <3


----------



## John Pattison

Imsonic said:


> Here I am



Nice speed dude!


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Altar said:


> Teehee... Luna likes to tease <3


Lol


John Pattison said:


> Nice speed dude!


Yeah now that I re-watched this I noticed all the power and control in his strokes. All natural drums too. That's the stuff I look for when I hear blast beats. 

Anywho I'll be putting my kit back together tomorrow (or soon) and will probably be taking some drum porn pics. That being said you guys need to share as well


----------



## Altar

Selling my drums in December to fund an Axe Fx. 

I think Luna and I will have to get together for some jimmy jams before that happens. We'll see. I'll miss playing the instrument.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Altar said:


> Selling my drums in December to fund an Axe Fx.
> 
> I think Luna and I will have to get together for some jimmy jams before that happens. We'll see. I'll miss playing the instrument.



Dang that sucks, that's one hell of an expensive investment though.


----------



## Altar

Yeah, gotta get dat axe fx.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Altar said:


> Yeah, gotta get dat axe fx.



Tell me how it goes when you do, I'm still debating on getting a processor.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

This guy right here. Haven't played since moving to
college though.


----------



## IVIaverick52

I'm a drummer of 15 years, guitarist of 13. Everything on my sound cloud is acoustic drums. 

www.soundcloud.com/cameron-fischer


----------



## Altar

Nour Ayasso said:


> Tell me how it goes when you do, I'm still debating on getting a processor.



I will for sure! I think it'll be we'll worth it.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> This guy right here. Haven't played since moving to
> college though.


Ah I see man, have you ever thought of getting an electric kit? 


IVIaverick52 said:


> I'm a drummer of 15 years, guitarist of 13. Everything on my sound cloud is acoustic drums.
> 
> www.soundcloud.com/cameron-fischer


Some pretty cool stuff, the first song on the list was cool and the prelude was cool as well.


Altar said:


> I will for sure! I think it'll be we'll worth it.


Well it _is_ an axe FX after all so...ya know.


----------



## MemphisHawk

I have been fiddling with my drum mics and recording setup for quite a while today and I am making headway. I recorded a 'solo' over a gospel shed track from youtube. I'm trying to be like a the cool guys out there, but gospel chops stuff is ridiculous. I can't do it.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/cosmic-hawk/fake-thomas-pridgen[/SC]

track with no drums

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-b-UDTBxuo


----------



## MemphisHawk

Here's a video of more "Gospel Chops' efforts. This shit is a great challenge. I'm nt very good at it, but this is just one time through and edited for time. I kinda wish I had developed this side of my drumming more. I am way to rigid for it. You can literally see indecisiveness in my limbs as I play.


----------



## toothbrush

Your limbs didn't look very indecisive to me! Dude, very nice playing, that was impressive. That's quite a stretch for your right arm to make it to that furthest floor tom, heh 

Kit looks and sounds good.


----------



## MemphisHawk

Thanks man! In all honesty there is a few pretty sloppy parts, but I've never been super clutch with on the spot free for alls. 

I did have an idea though. If anybody has a track they want me to play drums on, I have a lot of free time right now. I'm on call for work for the next 48 hours. I could get called in but right now I'm just sitting a home.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

So yeah I finally got around to taking a pic of my new set up. Anyone else? Drum pornz pls


----------



## Nour Ayasso

MemphisHawk said:


> Thanks man! In all honesty there is a few pretty sloppy parts, but I've never been super clutch with on the spot free for alls.
> 
> I did have an idea though. If anybody has a track they want me to play drums on, I have a lot of free time right now. I'm on call for work for the next 48 hours. I could get called in but right now I'm just sitting a home.



Hey man sorry for neglecting your post, been busy, took forever just take a pic of my drum set  
The recording and video were great! Groovy stuff! Don't feel self conscious about it all, you gotta start somewhere to progress, and hearing that this is your first time with this style, you're doing great imo. My first time trying to 'groove' instead of just blasting, it was a train wreck, for 6 months 

Like toothbrush said, your limbs didn't indecisive. Some parts you were
, but it's improv so ya know, that's expected. Other than you seemed very comfortable in the video.

I'd like to hear some grooves over anything by Victor Wooten or Gustavo Dal Farra. Those aren't gospel songs but you could bust some gospel grooves over their playing. It'd be sweeeeeeet 

Oh and SICK SET

cheers


----------



## absolutorigin

Growing up I was a terrible guitar player(still am), and I was much better at the drums. Used to gig a bit back in my day and I always love to play. Finally set my kit back up as it's been down when I moved to my new pad. Can tell it's been a while as the kick resos are dusty as shit .


----------



## Nour Ayasso

^nice set up! I'm digging the rack set up as well as the v shape. You should try to get an over head picture so I can see the configuration.


----------



## tom_8s

Yup; playing drums is my 'bread and butter' gigging (the one that makes me some money!). I've got a couple of jazz trios of my own and play sessions / hired-hand gigs for anyone that asks!

Guitaring is a hobby for now... 'til I actually become good enough to play in a band!


----------



## Nour Ayasso

^

So what about your italian trio? Care to share vids?


----------



## absolutorigin

Nour Ayasso said:


> ^nice set up! I'm digging the rack set up as well as the v shape. You should try to get an over head picture so I can see the configuration.



Thanks man! Sorry for the late reply. Here is a driver, and side shot for you. Things look a bit far apart in the driver pic, but it's actually quite tight and everything is close together. Also, I no longer use the Ahead sticks. Hard to beat the feel of wood .


----------



## Nour Ayasso

absolutorigin said:


> Thanks man! Sorry for the late reply. Here is a driver, and side shot for you. Things look a bit far apart in the driver pic, but it's actually quite tight and everything is close together. Also, I no longer use the Ahead sticks. Hard to beat the feel of wood .



No problem dude, and those pics are sick! Seems like a mini Mangini set up.


----------



## dosilegecko

Rough mix of a song I've been working on with my band. 

https://soundcloud.com/mischiefbiscuit/retake-the-crown-demoz


----------



## Nour Ayasso

^nice! Those drums are programmed, correct?


----------



## mongey

I'm trying. have an electric kit and having a bash a few times a week when I want a break from guitar 

its fun and also its a good learning tool as a guiatarist to understand more about the drums


----------



## dosilegecko

Nour Ayasso said:


> ^nice! Those drums are programmed, correct?



I played them on an e-kit and then fixed up the timings, its superior drummer sounds!

I'd rather track real drums but I don't have a great room and even my awesome drum kits won't sound great in the wrong rooms :/


----------



## Nour Ayasso

mongey said:


> I'm trying. have an electric kit and having a bash a few times a week when I want a break from guitar
> its fun and also its a good learning tool as a guiatarist to understand more about the drums


Definitely agree there. Nothings better than picking up other instruments just for the fun and experience!


dosilegecko said:


> I played them on an e-kit and then fixed up the timings, its superior drummer sounds!
> I'd rather track real drums but I don't have a great room and even my awesome drum kits won't sound great in the wrong rooms :/


Ah I see, well sounds pretty good but feels more programmed. Might be the dynamic setting I guess lol. Anyway, yeah tracking real drums is very plausible but ridiculous if you want a great result. >_<


----------



## Vhyle

Damn, completely forgot about this thread.

But hey, good news - I finally have a kit! After going over four years without a kit, I finally took the plunge and got one. I recently got back from a deployment to Africa, so I figured f_ck it, I deserve it. It feels great to have a kit again.

Picked up a Tama Imperialstar 5-piece, with a pair of Speed Cobras.

Over the next few days, I think I'll record a 2-3 minute video of just some improv... I've been working on knocking off 4 years of rust. It will take a lot of work, but it'll be alright.

Also, I'm in the middle of buying a house and moving. After I get settled in my new home, I want to start jamming with some jazz musicians. Either form or join some jazz bands around here. I've always played metal as a drummer in a band, but jazz is where my heart really is, honestly, and I have NEVER gotten to play for a jazz band before. I think it's time to change that.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Vhyle said:


> Damn, completely forgot about this thread.
> 
> But hey, good news - I finally have a kit! After going over four years without a kit, I finally took the plunge and got one. I recently got back from a deployment to Africa, so I figured f_ck it, I deserve it. It feels great to have a kit again.
> 
> Picked up a Tama Imperialstar 5-piece, with a pair of Speed Cobras.
> 
> Over the next few days, I think I'll record a 2-3 minute video of just some improv... I've been working on knocking off 4 years of rust. It will take a lot of work, but it'll be alright.
> 
> Also, I'm in the middle of buying a house and moving. After I get settled in my new home, I want to start jamming with some jazz musicians. Either form or join some jazz bands around here. I've always played metal as a drummer in a band, but jazz is where my heart really is, honestly, and I have NEVER gotten to play for a jazz band before. I think it's time to change that.



Nice dude! Couldn't agree more on the cobras, I have the same pair and I'm loving them! Spent years on a PDP double pedal and couldn't take it anymore xD especially when it came to equal use of both feet. The speed cobra is definitely holding up. Not a fan of Tama's drums but they have good deals, I assume you got the bundle with cymbals?


----------



## Vhyle

Nour Ayasso said:


> Nice dude! Couldn't agree more on the cobras, I have the same pair and I'm loving them! Spent years on a PDP double pedal and couldn't take it anymore xD especially when it came to equal use of both feet. The speed cobra is definitely holding up. Not a fan of Tama's drums but they have good deals, I assume you got the bundle with cymbals?



Yes, it came with the Meinl HCS cymbals. Even for entry-level cymbals, they really don't sound that bad. They will hold up for a while until I can upgrade eventually.

This is the most recent pic, after I picked up the blue matching utility rug. Looks great underneath the kit, I think.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Sweet dude! The HCS series is pretty horrible to be honest, even after difficult modding they aren't really cutting it, but they are very durable of course. Drumming on tile is noooo fun and scoring a rug is pretty difficult in my opinion. I ended up using an old living room rug (which is now complemented with dog stains....) for practice and shows. Saves my carpet/tile and set up time xD


----------



## Vhyle

Nour Ayasso said:


> Sweet dude! The HCS series is pretty horrible to be honest, even after difficult modding they aren't really cutting it, but they are very durable of course. Drumming on tile is noooo fun and scoring a rug is pretty difficult in my opinion. I ended up using an old living room rug (which is now complemented with dog stains....) for practice and shows. Saves my carpet/tile and set up time xD



We just moved into a new house that has all new flooring and carpet, so I am doing what I can to preserve said carpet. The utility rug is mainly to protect it from the pedal spikes and kick drum legs, and the slow accumulation of lubricant from the kick drum pedals. This rug was only $10, and the color matches the kit so it looks pretty legit.

The HCS cymbals will do for now. They will get replaced over time, though. I don't think they sound THAT bad, honestly.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Vhyle said:


> We just moved into a new house that has all new flooring and carpet, so I am doing what I can to preserve said carpet. The utility rug is mainly to protect it from the pedal spikes and kick drum legs, and the slow accumulation of lubricant from the kick drum pedals. This rug was only $10, and the color matches the kit so it looks pretty legit.
> 
> The HCS cymbals will do for now. They will get replaced over time, though. I don't think they sound THAT bad, honestly.



haha exactly don't tear up that carpet xD 
yeah my bad didn't mean to rag on them like that, it's just that all cymbals usually (should) have potential but these were really stubborn to work with. Most B8's new and reworked are really impressive so I assumed HCS would be similar.


----------



## Vhyle

Finally made a video. Just some jazzy improv kind of stuff. The sound quality is bizarre because the room is a large den with a concrete floor. But the animals and my kid dancing around seemed to enjoy it!

My kit is stripped down here, by the way.


----------



## Vhyle

I made another jazz improv video today. Just messing around in 7/8 time.

Another lazy weekend afternoon on the drums. 8)


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Dude those are some siiiiick beats. The first video sounded so badass I like the punchy old school sound kinda sound. Good playing man


----------



## Vhyle

Nour Ayasso said:


> Dude those are some siiiiick beats. The first video sounded so badass I like the punchy old school sound kinda sound. Good playing man



Thanks! 

The first video, I used my friend's Kodak camcorder, and I guess the mic on it gave it that punchy, stadium sound, which was really intensified by the den's acoustics. So it sounds pretty neat.


----------



## RHEX-7

Vhyle said:


> Finally made a video. Just some jazzy improv kind of stuff. The sound quality is bizarre because the room is a large den with a concrete floor. But the animals and my kid dancing around seemed to enjoy it!
> 
> My kit is stripped down here, by the way.




that natural reverb though...


----------



## Vhyle

RHEX-7 said:


> that natural reverb though...



Hah yeah, that house has plenty of it. No carpet whatsoever. The den is concrete and everything else is hardwood.


----------



## behindthen0thing

yes i am one


----------



## Vhyle

Made another improv video:



Started off with messing with a 15/16 groove, and eventually lost time and just went into jazzy soloing nonsense. Again, at my friend's house. 

Pretty soon I'll record videos at my own home, where the room MAY produce a better acoustic result, since I have carpet. I plan on making a much better 15/16 groove video that's a bit more focused.


----------



## toothbrush

What you started doing at 1:34 is really slick. Kit sounds quite good actually with the camera audio. Was that your dog at 6:01, haha??


----------



## Vhyle

toothbrush said:


> What you started doing at 1:34 is really slick. Kit sounds quite good actually with the camera audio. Was that your dog at 6:01, haha??



LOL, not my dog. My friend's dog. Freaking yappy ass little terriers. They were pretty distracting, haha.


----------



## toothbrush

Vhyle said:


> LOL, not my dog. My friend's dog. Freaking yappy ass little terriers. They were pretty distracting, haha.



Haha, nice man. Well very good drumming dude; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vhyle

toothbrush said:


> Haha, nice man. Well very good drumming dude; thanks for sharing.



Thanks! I'll do more soon, I promise. I just haven't been very motivated lately to play.


----------



## JairoLozano

Aww yeaa! Sick! hah


----------



## JairoLozano

Vhyle said:


> Made another improv video:
> 
> 
> 
> Started off with messing with a 15/16 groove, and eventually lost time and just went into jazzy soloing nonsense. Again, at my friend's house.
> 
> Pretty soon I'll record videos at my own home, where the room MAY produce a better acoustic result, since I have carpet. I plan on making a much better 15/16 groove video that's a bit more focused.



Aww yeaa! Sick! hah 
And the dog! Haha


----------



## JairoLozano

Whoow, it's cool to know that many people play guitar AND drums. You gots to I guess..
Anyways, I happen to love both instruments and many more!

I recently just made this video, hope you like it. nam sayin' 
And what better place to put this... on a guitar forum! funny

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSbY2H-rtbE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Nour Ayasso

Nice chill track man! Sorry for the late response guys, guess I was away from the interwebz for a while. I liked the song, you should mix the drums in more though. I liked the ambient piano tone or sound effect. On a small side note, it sort of reminded me of Seven Fields of Aphelion. Anyway, then I checked out "Here I am" haha you looked like Hector Hellion!


----------



## Cake Machine

Yeah I play. We documented tracking on the last recording we made (that is; my band I played drums in, with my drummer friend on guitar and vox and vocalist friend on bass), all DIY shiz, proper Cake Machine/pirate style... the syncing up with the recording is just for vid demoing/testing so 'scuse the ropey syncing. This was 2013 and we never actually ended up releasing this, despite it turning out about as good for sound & vibes as we could have ever hoped. I liked track 5 and 6, check out laddo's awesome solo on #6, hah.

Tracks 2,3.4


Tracks 5,6


I have got the rest of it and may put it all together properly one day, but you get the idea. Vid quality's not great so... whatever.

I haven't played for a while because of a bad shoulder but hoping to get back on it if the chance comes up to [have drums out]. Which brings me onto the next point... drums are amazing. I find it so much more edifying than guitar, and also that it comes much more naturally to me, but it comes at a cost. The cost is the pain in the ass that drums generally are.

ps "cloibenshelbik" is a word I made up to title the videos as they were just for down-low sharing, the band was called Froth, not that.


----------



## Nour Ayasso

^ Really digged those songs and your grooves man! The recordings quality was ok, but the guitar tone/mix was perfect! Felt like an old school RATM tone somewhat, grime to the bone. Your playing/technique was pretty good from the angle so that's good, snare was really poppy in the mix which is sweet (I'm having no luck with the sh*tty equipment i have) so that's impressive. GOing to have to look into more f your music 

Anyway, I sorta neglected this thread, drifted from drumming (even quit my band) but I'm sorta back and actually have recording equipment, thinking about recording some improve grooves and posting them? Someone name a style and I'll try my best


----------



## Cake Machine

you're kind, thanks. That band was off the hook, I loved it. Unfortunately, everyone in it was also a bit off the hook and it went out of control. The singer/guitarist jumped off a car and broke his leg, and we had to cancel a bunch of cool shows including supporting Ken Mode... I had a few physical and personal problems, we had a few bassist problems, and it just couldn't hang together. What a shame. I'm remixing it and we're going to try and get it put around.

I suggest for you... Bulgarian Wedding Music / breakbeat hybrid. I suggest the time signature of 37/32 and if you leave a rest larger than an 8th note you have to put a cigarette out on your eyeball.


----------



## InCasinoOut

After 8 years of living in Milwaukee, I finally have a place where I can play the drums often without worrying about noise and neighbors! In fact, it was my landlord who told me I can set all my gear up in the basement and be as loud as I want. Almost weird hearing it from him. haha. SOOO glad I never sold this thing, even when I was desperate for money, because it had been my baby since I started putting it together in high school and I always knew I'd regret ever letting it go. A lot of it is even discontinued now.

Finally bought new heads for it for the first time in 10 years... Went with my go-to Evans coated G2s on the toms and snare. Bass drum still has the old head though (some sort of Evans EC head with it's own dampening, but not an EMAD), but I think I might want to go back to an Aquarian Super Kick II again sometime down the line. 

My playing is definitely rusty, but I still remember a lot of the fun tricky stuff I used to play and still have enough muscle memory to enjoy playing along to most anything. Just need to tighten things up again. I'm looking forward to getting into the next level of my drumming by approaching it with the same practice and discipline I've learned to apply to my guitar playing. Some day I hope to write and record an entire album and play every instrument on it!

edit: specs for those who love that ....

2005 PDP FXR in tobacco fade birch shells
22x18 bass drum (came stock with no tom mount and 10 lugs on each side, which you just don't ever see in its class)
12x9 tom
14x12 floor tom
16x14 floor tom

13x7 Pork Pie acrylic snare (this thing is loud as FVCK)

14" Sabian AAX stage hats
17" Sabian AAX stage crash
20" Zildjian A Custom ping ride
18" Sabian Vault crash

LP cowbell
Pearl Eliminator double pedal
Tama Roadpro hardware

also have a 12" Sabian AAX splash and 16" Wuhan china laying around, but wanted to keep this setup simple.


----------



## eloann

Hey. Used to be an actual drummer. I haven't practiced for a few years but I've recently recorded a song for my solo project and it felt good. Will do more of this.

Here's the moment I cut out the head at the last gig of the last band I drummed in - cause who doesn't like pics?


----------



## Tonejunkie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WA7k1A5t51s

this was me on drums several years ago...the lead/midi guitar player taught me how to play guitar. He learned from Frank Gambale... Chuck is an absolutely world class bass/guitar player. Also if anybody is on the music scene in Chicago, the bass player on this is Eli Namey who is now out in Chicago living the giging life.


----------



## eloann

Tonejunkie said:


> this was me on drums several years ago...the lead/midi guitar player taught me how to play guitar. He learned from Frank Gambale... Chuck is an absolutely world class bass/guitar player. Also if anybody is on the music scene in Chicago, the bass player on this is Eli Namey who is now out in Chicago living the giging life.




Sounds pretty good for punk jazz


----------



## Tonejunkie

eloann said:


> Sounds pretty good for punk jazz



Punk jazz was the name of the group after Jaco Pastorius


----------



## MemphisHawk

Ignore the muted solo, but here's something I started putting live drums onto..


----------



## luislais

Yeah!

I'm a drummer, We've been rehearsing lately, but we're still alive!

I leave you a couple of links, thank you!

https://mornemetal.bandcamp.com/

http://www.metal-archives.com/albums/Morne/As_Borras_da_Sociedade/404113


----------



## Ocara-Jacob

It's been a LONG time since I logged on. Good to be back. 

Anyways, here's some drumming I did recently.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNeJLuZrY4M


----------



## JEngelking

Ocara-Jacob said:


> It's been a LONG time since I logged on. Good to be back.
> 
> Anyways, here's some drumming I did recently.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNeJLuZrY4M



Nice playing, really like the sound of your snare too.


----------



## Peralta

Me, been playing for 30 years almost. My main instrument. The only reason why I started playing guitar is because I wanted to have credibility building them, I also didn't want to rely on anyone else to play it for my own music. 

I've had to change how I play as I now have a left foot that doesn't work too well. Basically, I'm all about Bonham style single bass playing these days. 

Here is my latest track if interested. 

https://soundcloud.com/brad-cofield/toads-of-christ-chuck-the-cat


----------



## danielcalderon

I'm a drummer. Can't play guitar.


----------



## Soya

Yeah I play drums. 

Tama starclassic all bubinga 
Custom Joshua tree percussion zebrawood snare. 
Pearl hardware and demon drive pedals
Array of Meinl byzance cymbals


----------



## prlgmnr

those cymbals look almost too good to smack with a bit of wood at high velocity

almost


----------



## Soya

They're quite lovely, I've been wanting to add a few more but they're just so damn expensive.


----------



## prlgmnr

I currently just have hat, ride, crash so I'm thinking it's time to add a 2nd crash, maybe a splah and a china. I'm just about to move my kit outside to a bigger room so that helps.


----------



## Soya

Oh definitely need at least a 2nd crash and a china. Even in my Irish punk band I used hats, ride, 2 crashes and China, it's like my bare minimum heh.


----------



## prlgmnr

When I got my drumkit I was all for playing jazz so started out with a pretty minimal kit.

But it wasn't long before I gave into the temptation of the double pedal and the blastbeat so the obvious next step is more cymbals.

Within reason though, I'm not a fan of this thing where you have 20+ cymbals and hit a different one to accent every single part of a riff until the very concept of an accent loses all meaning and the song is lost in a wash of high end static. But that might just be me.


----------



## nicomortem

I had to switch to drums once, when our band's drummer quit. We taught one of our friends/fans the guitar riffs and I sold him my guitar and rig to buy myself a drum kit. I completely quit playing the guitar for about a year, so that I could learn all the rudiments and fundamentals that I could handle, I knew I had big shoes to fill, we were a technical death metal band (Neomortem) and although I already knew how to play the drums from previous sporadic fooling around on other people's kits, I felt that now I was simply a drum kit owner, not a REAL drummer. I spent a couple of years building up my drumming, I practiced snare rudiments, I practiced along to a metronome, I played boring easy beats (and struggled with them) and I learned, most importantly, to learn to reserve my energy, and not to wear myself out playing drums. Because double bass and blast beats, were extremely difficult to do for the full 8 measures, it was almost impossible to get to the end if I was playing as hard and fast as I could, using up all my energy and pushing myself to the limit in order to pull off the blast beat or steady double bass consistently. 

I eventually started playing the guitar again, sporadically, as if the two instruments had switched places in my life. And now I never play the drums anymore, I sold them to my best friend and bought a bunch of guitar stuff with the money...I suck at the drums when/if I do try, and I feel like I would need at least a solid 6 months-1 year of daily practice to get back to where I used to be, as a drummer. These days, when I record songs, I use old drum recordings that I have saved on my computer from when I was drumming. I chop them up, edit, rearrange, loop, and basically "program" all my beats, but I am using recordings and samples that I took before I sold my drum kit and bought guitar stuff with the money, I have dedicated myself to guitar again. I also do repairs, customizations, mods, ect, and I spend a lot of money on Stewart MacDonald. 

But for a time there, 5 or 6 years, I was a real drummer, I ended up playing in 3 separate death metal bands, recorded some demos, played some gigs, and I took great pride in the fact that I really did it, I abandoned the guitar completely and ended up surpassing the drummer who I had replaced, according to the man himself! A guy who is ten years my senior, played Tama drums exclusively, was on the drum line in the high school band, and had taught me most if not all of the rudiments and fundamentals that I learned in the first place. I always looked up to him and I thought he was like, this amazing death metal double bass king so I couldn't believe that he really thought that I had surpassed him. But I suppose that in order to fill his shoes, that's exactly what I ended up doing, at least for a few years anyways.

Here is a video that has me drumming on it, and it has some entertaining lyrics too.


----------



## DippedInEvil

I am currently the drummer of Hamilton based Profaner which got to play Wacken festival last year and also the Toronto based Devouring Saturn


----------



## BenjaminW

I happen to be a drummer too as well even though I probably excel more in drums than I do guitar but if I'm recording myself, I'm lucky I don't need to look all over the world for a session drummer.


----------



## JoshuaRichard

Hey there, I'm a drummer from Halifax, Nova Scotia.

I'm in a band and I recently bought a clear acrylic drum kit from Pearl - the Pearl Crystal Beat. It sounds wicked! Also heavily a Sabian guy. I've been using Sabian cymbals for about 5 or 6 years now, and my arsenal has only improved since my first set of SBR cymbals.

Anyway, nice to meet you all. Keep banging heads.


----------



## TedEH

The drummer for one of the bands I'm in quit a few months ago, so I've been filling in. Turns out I'm not too bad at it. Actually have been really enjoying setting up my own kit in the jam room and being able to just go there and play whenever I feel like - a huge improvement over trying to jam "quietly" in my apartment.


----------



## drumwerks

Another actual drummer here. I've done a lot but maybe most relevant to this thread is the metal stuff for the Double Bass Mania Metal Series. Too much to list but here's a recent one:

https://betamonkey.com/shop/metal-drum-loops/double-bass-mania-vii-pure-modern-metal/

Funny part is I am now getting back to playing guitar, so that ought to be a nice change of scenery.


----------

